
Adobe’s Record Revenue Proves Successful Business Transformation Is Possible - davidbarker
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/12/adobes-record-revenue-proves-successful-business-transformation-is-possible/
======
rackforms
I find Adobe's current model strongly distasteful as both a consumer _and_
producer of software.

As a consumer, the cost of ownership is now slightly to significantly higher
over the total lifetime of the software, depending on how often you upgrade.
Cost aside, for me it simply doesn't "feel" right to rent software.

As a producer I've put my money where my mouth is. My companies software used
to be purchase only ([https://www.rackforms.com](https://www.rackforms.com)),
though we did add a subscription model around the same time Adobe made the
switch. However, I did not, nor will I ever, remove the customers ability to
purchase outright.

Just because recurring revenue is good for me doesn't mean it's right for my
users. In fact, my "purchase outright" option remains more popular.

I believe if Adobe actually gave users a choice they're data wold reflect
mine. They've certainly lost me as a customer until they change course.

~~~
nemothekid
> _I believe if Adobe actually gave users a choice they 're data wold reflect
> mine_

I checked out your site, and not sure if I agree with this. With your pricing
a consumer using your product would only have to use it for 5 months before
the self-hosted option becomes economically attractive.

To buy Photoshop CS6, alone, would cost $700. Adobe CC prices it at $9.99/mo -
meaning you could use their CC option for 6 years before breaking even. In
those 6 years, with CC you would get upgrades as well - OTOH even if you were
to upgrade every 3 years, you wouldn't break even.

IIRC, Master Collection was $3,000, and is now $600/yr. Meaning if you bought
Master Collection you would break even with CC if you only upgraded 5 times a
year.

To make your analogy more apt, you should price your non-cloud offering at
$600, and then compare how many people prefer it to cloud.

Personally, I think their decision to end their standalone offering had more
to do with simplifying DRM than anything.

~~~
rackforms
A great point. I'm actually running a holiday promotion right now, the
standard price of our self-hosted package is indeed $599. Oddly enough, even
with that pricing the ratio remains consistent. At least half of my users
consistently choose the purchase outright option.

No doubt in my particular space other factors figure: For example, to run the
self-hosted package requires a web server, a higher barrier of entry, perhaps,
than just a machine capable of running Photoshop. It may also be that the
cloud service provides a full hosting package complete with cPanel,
phpMyAdmin, etc, negating the need to have a standard web hosting service.

I suppose my point is I try and make both packages a great value proposition
from a price/feature standpoint. Believe me when I say my life would be easier
if I only offered one, but in the end customer _choice_ trumps all.

------
possiblerobot
It's not just the subscription model that irritates people. The software
itself has become irritating in various ways. Creative Cloud is a multi-app
hydra that feels like it attaches to your system like a facehugger. Lots of
people are looking for and finding exciting alternatives like Affinity
Designer/Photo and Sketch. I didn't realize how slow the Adobe apps were until
I started using Affinity. Those apps are _fast_. Not only that, but they are
fun to use and got me really excited about creating things again. Super bonus:
you just drop the apps in your app folder to install. Boom. Despite moving to
the cloud, the Adobe apps feel legacy compared to newer options.

One reason why Adobe continues to make a lot of money is that Photoshop and
Illustrator files are like what Word and Excel files are in businesses and
universities: currency. People trade these formats around, which makes them
way more durable. But that durability can't make up for a more important
aspect of some software — especially creative software — whether or not people
love using it. Go to the Affinity forums and witness the fire in people's
hearts. I imagine there was a time when people felt that way about Photoshop.
It's not that I want Adobe to fail. I just want great software.

All I'm saying is: don't mistake Adobe's ability to make money as a sign of
love for its products.

~~~
yuhong
The funny thing is that InDesign was able to beat QuarkXPress in a similar
way.

~~~
DanBC
How QuarkXPress became a mere afterthought in publihing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7360076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7360076)

[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/01/quarkx...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/01/quarkxpress-the-demise-of-a-design-desk-darling/)

------
rifung
Adobe has a monopoly with Photoshop and they basically just raised their
prices by going subscription. I don't know a single person who's been happy
about it, but they deal with it because there's not really anything they can
do about it besides using an older version of Photoshop if they have access.

Not sure why it's surprising at all that they have more revenue. It's not like
the people who were using it can just stop using it; it'll take time for an
true alternative to come up if there ever will be one.

~~~
james33
I've been happy with it. I'm not sure how I follow it being a price increase.
I'm paying $9.99/mo with all updates included. Wasn't CS6 $699 when it was
released? I don't understand why people are so outraged that a company wants
to make money off of software they created.

~~~
rgbrenner
The $10/month is a good deal.. but if you want any other app, it's $240/year;
or $600/year for the suite.

But (previously) virtually no one upgraded every year. The product was good
enough years ago, and the features added were rarely more than minor
improvements. People would buy the suite, and then use it for 3-5+ years.

With the new pricing, it's like you're forced to upgrade every 2-3 years.. so
it's an accelerated upgrade cycle. And that's why everyone thinks of it as a
price increase.

------
programminggeek
It's a change in pricing structure. I'm not sure that is a completely
different business model. They previously sold yearly upgrades. Now they sell
a monthly subscription to give you ongoing upgrades. Not dramatically
different.

Also, Adobe's customers were often prosumers, and the $1,500 price point for
the product suite is much less appealing than $30/month. Any prosumer can
afford $30/month for Photoshop, etc.

~~~
gburt
At those numbers, it could easily be seen as a price cut.

($1500/$30) = 50 months / 12 ~= 4.16 years. More than 4 years to break even,
not including time-value of money.

\---

Edit: The actual prices are probably closer to the actual turnover for people
upgrading Photoshop.

($1500/$50) = 30 months / 12 = 2.5 years.

($1500/$75) = 20 months / 12 ~= 1.67 years.

~~~
rgbrenner
less than that. $30/month is old pricing. It's now $50/month with a year
contract or $75/month month-to-month.

[https://creative.adobe.com/plans?promoid=NV3KR7S1&mv=other](https://creative.adobe.com/plans?promoid=NV3KR7S1&mv=other)

------
heavymark
I think it proves that when you a monopoly you can have any business model and
succeed and until you have a viable competitor. While amateurs can complain
about the subscription model, for the average business customer we are stuck
with Adobe. There are a lot of one of apps that are making their niche such as
Sketch ever since Adobe dropped Fireworks. But no company has been able to go
ahead to ahead with Adobe's full offerings.

Affinity is certainly the world's best hope especially with Apple naming them
some of the best apps available this year. In another year or two they could
surpass Adobe for small shops but Adobe will still win for a long time because
in business you need to hand off files to other people and other companies and
they all use Adobe and you can't ask or expect them to use a new product like
Affinity's offerings.

However, over time as more people test Affinity and there maybe a chance
unless Adobe gets their act together.

~~~
blub
Scary thought: Adobe buys Affinity and makes them part of CC.

------
johansch
They have only transformed their distribution model. Big whoop for a semi-
monopolist with a largely captive audience?

------
joshontheweb
If you are using photoshop for web design, consider switching to Sketch 3. I
recently made the move and it is not only a reasonable alternative, it is
better and cheaper.

------
pxue
Again, the Creative Cloud is not just for individuals, it's the future. Just
trust me.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78yigV0GYGQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78yigV0GYGQ)

